
Straw Man Argument – Why people get away without answering the question? - remotists
https://models.substack.com/p/straw-man-argument-why-politicians
======
cube887364
I think a factor for the issues outlined in this article is the inherent
vagueness of human language. Everyday language isn't semantically rigorous
like mathematical proofs, and depend on some implicit context/knowledge
between the speaker and listener to be correctly interpreted. In the context
of most online arguments, people will simply assume the worst variant of the
opposing party's inherently vague statement, and it's just a snowball from
there.

